
The Neutrality Delusion - Archio
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607984/the-neutrality-delusion/
======
al2o3cr
Truly a mysterious question: what could "I PAY YOU TO SHIP ME BITS SO SHIP
THEM ALREADY" possibly mean?

If the people who ran ISPs ran a food delivery service, they'd be running a
massive lobbying campaign to explain how not being allowed to shake down
restaurants for extra cash ("lots of things could delay this delivery. You
wouldn't want that, right?") is "burdensome regulation".

